

"Mindrosity" is my new blog.  Check it out! - amichail
http://mindrosity.blogspot.com/

======
willarson
In a similar vein, the blockquote really needs to have some surrounding white
space, as it is it is really crowded. Oh, and you should just give up and
write your own blog software, its better than way. :)

~~~
amichail
Fixed.

As for having my own blog software, I was under the impression that more
people are likely to comment on my posts if I use standard blog software.

~~~
willarson
That would really depend on how you implemented comments. As you move toward
requiring users to login/verify themselves this becomes more likely that users
will not bother. Larger blogging platforms can often diminish this barrier
because you only have to make an account for their entire network of blogs.

You can reduce/avoid that problem by not requiring logins, or by patching into
an existing network (OpenID is the way of the future ya know). I don't think
that is a major issue though (what I would worry more would be scalability).

It was mostly a joking comment so take it with a grain of salt. I built my own
blog software and it (along with configuring the server its hosted on) has
been a bit more of an extended learning process than I expected.

------
rms
Your body font is too small...

~~~
amichail
Better now?

